# Les images qui bougent et les sons sur le net...



## CarodeDakar (10 Avril 2006)

(je n'étais pas certaine où placer cette question, si ça va sur un fil déjà commencé, ou si ça va dans un autre forum, ne vous gênez pas pour me le dire et le déplacer, si vous trouvez que ça irait mieux ailleurs)

---

... aucune ne passent!

Exemple (simple exemple, je précise  ): http://www.superlachen.nl/flash/02.04/biertappen.htm

Ça reste blanc, et tous les autres vidéos proposés ici ou ailleurs - même les plus simples. 

Et puis, les sons, ça ne passe plus (alors que c'était super avant)! La radio de Radio-Canada ne veut plus faire de zizique...

http://www.radio-canada.ca/radio/indexPc.html (sur  "Écoutez en direct").

J'ai pourtant Flash, Real Player (9?) en tout cas, la dernière version, je l'ai réinstallée hier.

Niet, ni avec Safari, ni avec FireFox.

Que me manque-t-il?

J'ai installé onyX hier finalement, et je vais voir l'ancienne discussion qui me disait quoi "réparer" et quoi ne pas le faire. Peut-être que ça pourra aider.

Merci infiniment de votre aide.


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Avril 2006)

Up! If ever vous sauriez comment régler ce hic...


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelle est ta configuration matérielle ? Mac PPC ou Mac Intel ?


----------



## richard-deux (11 Avril 2006)

Profil Public de CarodeDakar. 
_Book G4 2005, 10.4
1.2 GHz 768 Mo_


Étrange car je n'ai aucun problème pour voir les vidéos et écouter Radio Canada. :rateau:


----------



## zerozerosix (11 Avril 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Profil Public de CarodeDakar.
> _Book G4 2005, 10.4_
> _1.2 GHz 768 Mo_


 
Bon ben je sorts allors... :rose: 
N'ayant pas de connaissance particulière avec les Mac PPC, je laisse à d'autre plus compétent que moi


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Avril 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Profil Public de CarodeDakar.
> _Book G4 2005, 10.4
> 1.2 GHz 768 Mo_
> 
> ...



Merci de répondre, les gars  même si je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution.

Je continue à chercher de mon bord. 

Caroline


----------



## richard-deux (11 Avril 2006)

Tu n'aurais pas installé récemment l'application fli4mac? 

As-tu réparer les autorisations via l'utilitaire disque?

C'est vraiment étrange que tu n'arrives pas à lire un fichier flash et _en même temps_ écouter la radio?
Avoir 2 bugs qui ne touche pas la même application, c'est vraiment étrange.  

Concernant la radio, il te faut WmediaPlayer et non Real Player.

Sinon, es-tu sûr d'avoir les plugin d'installer dans Safari?

Regarde dans Safari-> Aide-> Modules installés.


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Avril 2006)

Pas de réparations, pas de fli4mac non plus.

---

Je vais télécharger WmediaPlayer

Semble que j'ai bien les plug-in d'installés (7.0)

(désolée pour la longueur, c'est juste pour montrer que je crois l'avoir):

Merci encore!

---

QuickTime Plug-In 7.0
The QuickTime Plugin allows you to view a wide variety of multimedia content in web pages. For more information, visit the QuickTime Web site.  du fichier QuickTime Plugin.webplugin.
Type MIME	Description	Extensions
image/x-targa	Image TGA	targa,tga
image/x-tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
image/tiff	Image TIFF	tif,tiff
image/x-png	Image PNG	png
audio/x-mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/vnd.qcelp	Audio QUALCOMM PureVoice	qcp,qcp
image/x-sgi	Image SGI	sgi,rgb
audio/x-gsm	Audio GSM	gsm
audio/aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
audio/x-mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,mp3,swa
audio/x-wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/avi	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-aiff	Audio AIFF	aiff,aif,aifc,cdda
image/png	Image PNG	png
image/x-bmp	Image BMP	bmp
audio/mid	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
video/x-mpeg	Média MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
image/pict	Image PICT	pict,pic,pct
video/quicktime	Séquence QuickTime	mov,qt,mqv
application/sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/x-midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
audio/x-aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
audio/midi	MIDI	mid,midi,smf,kar
image/x-jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
video/sd-video	Vidéo SD	sdv
video/3gpp2	Média 3GPP2	3g2,3gp2
video/x-m4v	Vidéo (protégée)	m4v
image/jpeg2000	Image JPEG2000	jp2
video/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4,mpg4
application/x-mpeg	Média AMC	amc
image/x-macpaint	Image MacPaint	pntg,pnt,mac
video/flc	AutoDesk Animator (FLC)	flc,fli
image/x-quicktime	Image QuickTime	qtif,qti
audio/3gpp2	Média 3GPP2	3g2,3gp2
image/jp2	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/x-mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
video/mpeg	Média MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1v,m1a,m75,m15,mp2,mpm,mpv,mpa
audio/amr	Audio AMR	amr
audio/mp4	Média MPEG-4	mp4,mpg4
image/jpeg2000-image	Image JPEG2000	jp2
audio/aac	Audio AAC	aac,adts
video/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/basic	Audio uLaw/AU	au,snd,ulw
audio/mpeg	Audio MPEG	mpeg,mpg,m1s,m1a,mp2,mpm,mpa,mp3,swa
audio/x-m4p	Audio AAC (protégé)	m4p
audio/x-m4a	Audio AAC	m4a
application/x-rtsp	Descripteur de flux RTSP	rtsp,rts
audio/3gpp	Média 3GPP	3gp,3gpp
audio/wav	Audio WAVE	wav,bwf
video/x-msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
audio/x-m4b	Livre audio AAC	m4b
audio/x-caf	Audio CAF	caf
video/msvideo	Vidéo pour Windows (AVI)	avi,vfw
application/x-sdp	Descripteur de flux SDP	sdp
audio/mpeg3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa
audio/mp3	Audio MP3	mp3,swa


----------



## richard-deux (12 Avril 2006)

Je viens de regarder dans mes modules d'installés et *effectivement* il te manque pas mal de truc.  

Tu n'as que quicktime d'installé. 
Regarde dans MacOSX-> Bibliothèque-> internet Plugin-ins.

Chez moi j'ai 13 éléments.

Il te manque dans Safari: Flash, WMplayer, Real Player et c'est pour cela que tu ne visualises pas tes vidéos sur les pages internet.

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que tu dis avoir installé tous les modules mais ceux-ci n'apparaissent pas dans ton navigateur.

Un conseil, réinstalle les applications manquantes et regarde dans mise à jour de logiciels, peut-être qu'il te manque une mise à jour. :mouais:


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Avril 2006)

Une chose que je n'arrive pas à faire (que je devrais savoir, mais bon..   

1) J'ai pourtant cherché... :rose: où trouver: 





> MacOSX-> Bibliothèque-> internet Plugin-ins


? J'ai été voir dans la pomme, sur  Préférences, même sur mon disque dur... dans spotlight (avec les trois termes). Niet... Désolée de mon ignorance, Richard.

2) Pour la mise à jour, voici ce qu'il m'offre (nouveaux logiciels disponibles pour vous) et petite remarque, je n'ai jamais rien mis à jour, depuis mon achat, en novembre passé:

Java 1.3.1 et 1.4.2 Seconde édition
GarageBand 2.0.2
iPhoto 5.0.4
Keynote 2.0.2
Téléphone iTunes 1.0
Pages 1.0.2
Apple Intermediate Codec 1.0.1
QuickTime 7.0.4
Lecteur DVD 4.6

Il me semble qu'il manque MacOSX, nouvelle version? J'ai juste 10.4.

---

Encore merci Richard de ton aide. Tu as trouvé le "bobo", me faut maintenant trouver les "plasters" 

Caroline




			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder dans mes modules d'installés et *effectivement* il te manque pas mal de truc.
> 
> Tu n'as que quicktime d'installé.
> Regarde dans MacOSX-> Bibliothèque-> internet Plugin-ins.
> ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Avril 2006)

"Up".

Si jamais vous pourriez me dire où est le:

MacOSX-> Bibliothèque-> internet Plugin-ins

Ça pourrait m'aider 

Merci again!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2006)

ben là ou tu dis!
 DD / biblio / internet plug in

Chez moi ( panther)en ordre alphabétique  c'est dans la biblio entre frame, image capture
et java , keyboard layouts

Si tu le trouves pas c'est que t'as rien ou ...déplacé par erreur
( ce qui est étonnant)
prends au moins  ce qu'il te faut pour  QT , realplayer WMP


----------



## gaetan (13 Avril 2006)

Comme précisé plus haut, il faut que tu cliques l'icône du Finder dans le dock, puis sur le disque dur (le truc gris) en-dessous de l'icône Réseau, puis double-cliques sur Bibliothèque et ensuite double-cliques sur Internet Plug-Ins. Perso j'ai 16 éléments. 
Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Avril 2006)

OK, j'ai trouvé (et honte de ne pas l'avoir vu par moi-même, sorry...  )

Voici ce que j'ai: 14 éléments:

JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
Java Applet.plugin
Windows Media Plugin
Java Applet Plugin Enabler
RealPlayer Plugin
RealPlayer Plugin.xpt
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
flashplayer.xpt
DRM Plugin.bundle
Flash Player Enabler.plugin

Sembleraient être là?

En tout cas, j'ai récupéré la Radio, mais pas les vidéos, les images qui bougent.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2006)

ben t'as tout ce qu'il faut sauf...les quicktime plug
( tu devrais avoir au moins un fichier quicktimeplugin.plugin
ET un dossier Quicktime Plugin.webplugin)

un truc me chiffonne
c'est ca


> , je n'ai jamais rien mis à jour, depuis mon achat, en novembre passé


il y a peut etre un lien 

et un autre truc


> (alors que c'était super avant)


Ah oui?
et avant quoi?


mais une bonne révision et mise à jour de divers choses serait pas mal


en particulier 
flash ( c'est la 8024)
Real player 10. version 352
WMP 9 n'a pas bougé et comme dit avant est officiellement remplacé par flip4mac
Quicktime
( gaffe avec Quick time 704 qui pose problème chez certains)


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Avril 2006)

Avant quoi? Avant que ça s'arrête  Je n'ai aucune idée pourquoi, je ne télécharge presque jamais, quoique un peu, alors, je me suis dit "un virus????". 

Sinon, je regarde pour tes suggestions (mise à jour).

Merci de nouveau, Pascal:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à pascalformac.



Même mon petit point ne veut pas de toi???? :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2006)

Je pencherai pour un dossier mal placé, égaré , renommé  ou un cafouillage avec tes multiples plug QT 7.0 (en plus  t'en as une masse , t'en as vraiment besoin???)


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Avril 2006)

En fait, Pascal, comme je ne sais pas lesquels sont utiles, et lesquels ne le sont pas, disons que je n'osais pas trop.

Je fais les aménagements ce soir.

À plus!

Caroline


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Avril 2006)

Hello Pascal! Voilà, j'ai mis à la corbeille toutes les autres versions de Flash, et j'ai redownloadé 



> en particulier flash ( c'est la 8024)



pris sur ce site:

http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave...ShockwaveFlash&Lang=French&P5_Language=French

J'ai mis Flash dans Application et... j'ai tenté de voir une vidéo .mov... sans succès again. 

Tout reste d'une pureté plus que blanche...

Que faire?

Merci d'avance de ton aide.


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

Bon... maintenant c'est Quick Time Player qui veut pu ouvrir...  What's next? 

Il dit qu'il me manque des éléments pour ouvrir une simple fenêtre.

HAAAA... 

Merci de votre aide, if ever 

---

Edit:

J'ai voulu mettre à jour Quick Time, et voici sa réponse:

La mise à jour de Quick Time n'a pu être installée.
Erreur réseau : délai dépassé (-1001). Vérifiez si vous pouvez vous connecter à Internet, puis réessayez.

J'étais pourtant connectée à Internet!


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Hello Pascal! Voilà, j'ai mis à la corbeille toutes les autres versions de Flash, et j'ai redownloadé
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non non, il ne faut pas le mettre dans le dossier Applications !
Tu ouvres l'image disque(.dmg)





Tu obtiens une fenêtre avec l'installeur :




Ensuite tu installes pour tous les navigateurs(que tu dois quitter):







			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Bon... maintenant c'est Quick Time Player qui veut pu ouvrir...  What's next?
> 
> Il dit qu'il me manque des éléments pour ouvrir une simple fenêtre.
> 
> ...




Si tu essaies de réinstaller QuickTime, que se passe t-il ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

OK, je fais ça, Mac.

C'est vraiment gentil de m'aider 

Je vais aussi voir "comment poster des images sur Mac", je sens que ça pourrait servir


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Avril 2006)

Tabarnak, ché pas combien d'heures j'ai mis pour tenter de trouver une solution: pas d'images de QuickTime  (sauf sur le disque dur: exemple d'image, exemple de séquence, là, ça marche (l'exemple du dessin Quick Time).

Pas capable d'ouvrir ce site : http://www.apple.com/quicktime/ reste "stoké" sur le début, mais n'ouvre pas l'important.

J'ai réinstallé Flash, comme tu as dit, Mac (pouir une xème fois)... Toujours pas de .mov et le reste en vidéo. (les DVD fonctionnent par contre  )

Bon, bon... m'a me calmer, mais là, j'en peux plus! Kosik j'ai fait sur cet ordi pour que ça marche pas??????


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tabarnak, ché pas combien d'heures j'ai mis pour tenter de trouver une solution: pas d'images de QuickTime  (sauf sur le disque dur: exemple d'image, exemple de séquence, là, ça marche (l'exemple du dessin Quick Time).
> 
> Pas capable d'ouvrir ce site : http://www.apple.com/quicktime/ reste "stoké" sur le début, mais n'ouvre pas l'important.
> 
> ...




Bon, alors, déjà, Flash ne permet pas de lire les mêmes fichiers que QuickTime(.mov .mpg/mpeg .avi = QuickTime).
Flash lit les .swf

Vas voir ce sujet et dis-moi si tu lis les fichiers(Flash) que j'ai posté et qui sont dans les bonus(Superstars, par exemple).
Vas voir les fichiers postés par TibomonG4(.mov) par exemple et dis-moi si tu les vois.

Pour la page QuickTime sur le site d'Apple, je n'ai pas bien compris ce qui ne marche pas...
Quelque chose ne s'affiche pas ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

J'y vais par étape, Mac.

Non, je n'arrive pas à lire les .mov que tu as mis. Par contre, quand ça provient de ma caméra-photo numérique, les petits vidéos que je peux prendre (quelques secondes), et qui se lisent sur Quick Time avec .mov, je peux les voir sans problème.

Exemple de non lisibilité (page blanche, avec une barre d'état tout aussi blanche: http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Movies/porc.mp4

Mystère et boule de gomme, je continue ma recherche 

Finalement, ma connexion à la maison est lente et c'est pour ça qu'Apple n'ouvrait pas. Je suis présentement dans un cyber-café, avec une meilleure connexion, j'ai pu y aller, et donc, downloader de nouveau Quick Time. Par contre... c'est long en titi... reste une heure et ma connexion va couper. Pour ça, je vais trouver une solution, je crois 

Merci encore Mac 

(vous devriez donner des points de réput. à autre qu'à Mac... pas d'accord!!!!   c'est que tu dois en aider une gang, Mac :clap )


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Exemple de non lisibilité (page blanche, avec une barre d'état tout aussi blanche: http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Movies/porc.mp4




C'est pas plutôt parce que justement tu as une connexion lente et que la vidéo n'a pas le temps de se charger ? Car pendant le chargement, c'est blanc effectivement.

Si tu cliques sur le lien via un "ctrl+clic" et que tu choisis "télécharger le fichier lié", une fois sur le bureau, tu peux le lire ou pas ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

En effet, Jaipastoutcompris... 

Quand je clique sur le lien, directement, ça reste blanc, aucun avancement de la flèche de téléchargement, alors qu'avec ton ctrl+clik, ça fonctionne, d'ailleurs, le 347 K ne justifiait pas tant de temps d'attente. 

Va savoir pourquoi il accepte de cette manière, et pas de l'autre?

---

Tiens, autre question, j'ai un document .avi à ouvrir, et il n'accepte pas plus.

Merci jaipastout...


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En effet, Jaipastoutcompris...
> 
> Quand je clique sur le lien, directement, ça reste blanc, aucun avancement de la flèche de téléchargement, alors qu'avec ton ctrl+clik, ça fonctionne, d'ailleurs, le 347 K ne justifiait pas tant de temps d'attente.
> 
> ...




Pour lire les fichiers .avi, tu peux essayer VLC, qui permet aussi de lire les .wmv, par exemple. 

Sinon, comme JPTK, je pense que certains de tes problèmes peuvent venir de ta connexion et peut-être de réglages réseau.


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

Mac, j'ai déjà téléhcarger VLC. Pas certaine de l'avoir mis au bon endroit (il est dans le disque dur, directement).

Si c'est une question de connexion lente, alors, y'a rien à faire... Sinon, maintenant, je sais comment ouvrir un lien qui a été mis sur un site, pas directement, mais au moins, ça ouvre.


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Mac, j'ai déjà téléhcarger VLC. Pas certaine de l'avoir mis au bon endroit (il est dans le disque dur, directement).
> 
> Si c'est une question de connexion lente, alors, y'a rien à faire... Sinon, maintenant, je sais comment ouvrir un lien qui a été mis sur un site, pas directement, mais au moins, ça ouvre.





VLC c'est une application, donc, à mettre dans le dossier Macintosh HD(ou le nom que tu as donné à ton disque dur)/Applications.
Il permet de lire les fichiers téléchargés sur le disque dur, par contre, pour les vidéos en ligne, c'est le plugin QuickTime qui compte, donc, si tu n'arrive pas à voir une vidéo en ligne, tu la télécharges(via le ctrl+clic) sur ton disque dur et tu l'ouvres avec VLC.


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> VLC c'est une application, donc, à mettre dans le dossier Macintosh HD(ou le nom que tu as donné à ton disque dur)/Applications.
> Il permet de lire les fichiers téléchargés sur le disque dur, par contre, pour les vidéos en ligne, c'est le plugin QuickTime qui compte, donc, si tu n'arrive pas à voir une vidéo en ligne, tu la télécharges(via le ctrl+clic) sur ton disque dur et tu l'ouvres avec VLC.



Ha ben, torbinouche de torbinouche!!!! Ça marche!!!! En tout cas, le .avi a pu ouvrir. Une fois de plus, pas directement, mais bien en cliquant sur la petit borne orangée de VLC... :love: 

Dommage, Mac, que je n'ai qu'un minuscule point à te donner - et aux autres! qui m'ont soutenus durant cette période prolongée de questionnement - et surtout, dommage que vous en receviez si souvent  parce que je ne peux pas vous en donner présentement.

Mais arrivera bien un temps où...   

---

Dernière question: pourquoi ça n'ouvre pas directement? Pourquoi faut-il faire ctrl+click et ouvrir les .avi en passant par VLC? Est-ce qu'il me manque de quoi? 

Merci encore, je suis vraiment contente :love:  Je peux maintenant lire les .mov des sites.

---

Édit

Ôté le lien d'essai, ça pas marché...


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben, torbinouche de torbinouche!!!! Ça marche!!!! En tout cas, le .avi a pu ouvrir. Une fois de plus, pas directement, mais bien en cliquant sur la petit borne orangée de VLC... :love:




Content que ça marche ! 




			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, Mac, que je n'ai qu'un minuscule point à te donner - et aux autres! qui m'ont soutenus durant cette période prolongée de questionnement - et surtout, dommage que vous en receviez si souvent  parce que je ne peux pas vous en donner présentement.
> 
> Mais arrivera bien un temps où...
> 
> ---




En fait, c'est pas parce qu'on en reçoit trop, c'est parce que tu n'en donnes pas assez à d'autres. 
Je viens de donner l'explication ici.





			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Dernière question: pourquoi ça n'ouvre pas directement? Pourquoi faut-il faire ctrl+click et ouvrir les .avi en passant par VLC? Est-ce qu'il me manque de quoi?
> 
> Merci encore, je suis vraiment contente :love:  Je peux maintenant lire les .mov des sites.
> 
> ...




En fait, la vidéo c'est une jungle de formats et de codecs(des plug-ins) qui sont requis et qui pour certains sont gratuits et pour d'autres payants.
Donc, si les codecs requis pour une vidéo quelconque sont installés, on pourra la lire directement en ligne, s'ils manquent, soit on les cherche et on les installe, soit on essaie d'ouvrir avec VLC une fois le fichier vidéo téléchargé. 


Content de t'avoir rendu service Caroline. 

Jean-Marc.


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En effet, Jaipastoutcompris...
> 
> Quand je clique sur le lien, directement, ça reste blanc, aucun avancement de la flèche de téléchargement, alors qu'avec ton ctrl+clik, ça fonctionne, d'ailleurs, le 347 K ne justifiait pas tant de temps d'attente.
> 
> Va savoir pourquoi il accepte de cette manière, et pas de l'autre?




Mais il accepte je pense, c'est juste que tu attends pas assez longtemps car effectivement il n'y a pas de barre de progression et en attendant t'as juste du blanc.


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Avril 2006)

Merci Jaipatoukompri pour ses éléments de réponses. 

Avec ce lien, est-ce aussi une question de temps? Là, tout reste noir.

http://www.box7box.com/tinygrow.html

J'ai tenté le clik+ctrl, mais ça ne marche pas, il ne me demande pas "télécharger le fichier lié".


----------



## macmarco (23 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Merci Jaipatoukompri pour ses éléments de réponses.
> 
> Avec ce lien, est-ce aussi une question de temps? Là, tout reste noir.
> 
> ...





Ca n'est pas un fichier QuickTime, mais un Flash qui nécessite  le lecteur Flash.
Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que normalement tu l'as installé.

Avec quel navigateur as-tu essayé de le voir ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2006)

Salut Caro
 tu sembles un peu progresser
Au fait , tu ne dis pas quel QT tu utilises ( sous tiger si je me souviens)
la dernière est QT 704

Il se peut aussi  que tes differentes manips ( je mets QT , je mets  des plugs , j'enlève des plugs , je remets des plugs) ayent crée une petite pagaille


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Salut Caro
> tu sembles un peu progresser
> Au fait , tu ne dis pas quel QT tu utilises ( sous tiger si je me souviens)
> la dernière est QT 704
> ...



---

Peut-être que la mienne est en effet déjà passée date?



> QuickTime Version 7.0.0, Player Version 7.0 (7.0)



Je vais encore tenter de la remettre à jour, le dimanche soir (2 heures de moins qu'à Paris  ), la connexion est plus rapide, sinon, retour au cyber café wireless 

Oui, oui, sous Tiger.

Merci Pascal!

Caroline


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2006)

hmmm
C'est bien ce que je pensais 
4 versions de retard !

Fais la mise à jour ( automatique via " mise à jour  logiciel" du menu pomme)

l'avantage c'est que c'est le MAC qui placera les éléments au bon endroit

Il se peut néanmoins que tes tonnes de plugs créent des soucis mais on verra après


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Avril 2006)

Merci Pascal, je ne savais pas que ce serait si vite (j'ai quand même acheté cet ordinateur fin octobre).

La dernière fois, ça avait pas marché, je vais voir ce soir, avant dodo. 

Peut toujours pas te bouler, et pourtant, je donne presque "à tout vent"  :love: Semble que c'est pas assez! Ou que je suis trop la consigne "ne pas abuser"... En tout cas, merci d'être là.


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Avril 2006)

C'est quand même 50 Mo...

Voici donc sa réponse (par 3 fois):



> La mise à jour "QuickTime" n'a pu être installée.
> 
> Erreur réseau : delais dépassé (-1001). Vérifiez si vous pouvez vous connecter à Internet, puis réessayez.



De nouveau, c'est ma connexion???


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même 50 Mo...
> 
> Voici donc sa réponse (par 3 fois):
> 
> ...




Oui, visiblement, c'est ta connexion.
Essaie à un moment où le traffic est moindre.


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Avril 2006)

Bon, bon... me revoilà, avec les mêmes histoires, désolée d'être si répétitive... 

Bref, j'ai réinstallé de nouveau Flash, la version la plus récente, sur Macromédia, et je crois que ce n'est pas réellement installé.

On dirait que ça reste sur ça:  /Applications/Install Flash Player 8 OSX.app et que j'ai beau cliquer dessus, ça ne va pas au bon endroit.  

Ce pourrait-il?

---

Je me dis ça parce que chaque fois que je tente d'ouvrir un lien (trouvé sur le fil "Le fil des images animées sympa", je ne peux jamais voir le vidéo. Quand j,arrive sur les sites de vidoés, ils me disent d'installer Flash, again... ce qui ferait que ce n'est pas installé?

http://www.delirant.com/annuaire/goto-9597.html

Ex.: http://dl.iskon.hr/webcafe/filmici/radoholicar

(et puis... semble qu'il nen veut absolument pas mettre à jour QuickTime, je verrai quand je serai au Qc, en juillet, merci macmarco  )


----------



## macmarco (27 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon... me revoilà, avec les mêmes histoires, désolée d'être si répétitive...
> 
> Bref, j'ai réinstallé de nouveau Flash, la version la plus récente, sur Macromédia, et je crois que ce n'est pas réellement installé.
> 
> ...




Ce lien-ci correspond à une vidéo QuickTime.
Peut-être que QuickTime ne s'installe pas correctement car il y a déjà le paquet de la dernière version dans ta Bibliothèque :





Si c'est le cas, jette-le à la corbeille(il faudra peut-être que tu tapes ton mot de passe pour la vider) et réessaie la mise à jour.



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ex.: http://dl.iskon.hr/webcafe/filmici/radoholicar
> 
> (et puis... semble qu'il nen veut absolument pas mettre à jour QuickTime, je verrai quand je serai au Qc, en juillet, merci macmarco  )



Ce lien ne fonctionne pas chez moi, il est peut-être incomplet ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Avril 2006)

Voici macmarco, tous les éléments de "receipts" qui sont sur mon ordi (pas de QuickTime)

(pour le filme, manque le .wmv n à la fin, je le remets pour voir si ça ne passe pas 

http://dl.iskon.hr/webcafe/filmici/radoholicar.wmv ):



> HewlettPackardPrinterDrivers.pkg
> GimpPrintPrinterDrivers.pkg
> German.pkg
> GarageBandDemoSongs.pkg
> ...


----------



## macmarco (28 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Voici macmarco, tous les éléments de "receipts" qui sont sur mon ordi (pas de QuickTime)
> 
> (pour le filme, manque le .wmv n à la fin, je le remets pour voir si ça ne passe pas
> 
> http://dl.iskon.hr/webcafe/filmici/radoholicar.wmv ):




Pour cette vidéo tu as besoin de Windows Media PLayer(pour la voir en ligne) ou VLC(pour la voir sur ton disque dur. 


Vraiment étrange que tu n'aies aucun paquet QuickTime !! :hein:
Essaie de l'installer : QuickTime 7


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2006)

ouep
d'autant qu'il me semble que caro avait déjà QT 7 (ou  en partie)


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Avril 2006)

Je l'ai quand même téléchargé, "in case of" et voici ce que donnent les Receipts (en bas)

J'ai donc maintenant QuickTime704.pkg, je ne dois pas l'ôter?

---

Sinon, le lien plus haut ".wmv" ne fonctionne toujours pas. Ça télécharge le temps que ça doit prendre, soit 3 minutes, puis apparaît de nouveau... une page blanche.

(merci encore de votre aide  )

---

2005 World Book Installer.pkg
AdditionalEssentials.pkg
AdditionalFonts.pkg
AdditionalSpeechVoices.pkg
AddressBook.pkg
AppleAppSupport.pkg
AppleIntermediateCodec.pkg
AsianLanguagesSupport.pkg
Automator.pkg
BaseSystem.pkg
BrazilianPortuguese.pkg
BrotherPrinterDrivers.pkg
BSD.pkg
CanonPrinterDrivers.pkg
CIA Core Installer Log
CPU_Classic.pkg
CPU_Help.pkg
CPU_Manual.pkg
CPU_MarbleBlast.pkg
CPU_Nanosaur.pkg
CPU_Quicken.pkg
CPU_RegionalBoot.pkg
CPU_WorldBook.pkg
CPU_Zinio.pkg
Danish.pkg
Dutch.pkg
ElectronicsForImagingPrinterDrivers.pkg
EpsonPrinterDrivers.pkg
Essentials.pkg
Finnish.pkg
French.pkg
GarageBand10Loops.pkg
GarageBand20Loops.pkg
GarageBandApp20.pkg
GarageBandDemoSongs.pkg
German.pkg
GimpPrintPrinterDrivers.pkg
HewlettPackardPrinterDrivers.pkg
iCal.pkg
iChat.pkg
iDVD.pkg
iDVD5Themes.pkg
iDVDThemes.pkg
iMovie.pkg
Installer Log File
iPhoto.pkg
iPhotoContent.pkg
Italian.pkg
iTunes.pkg
iWork Extras.pkg
iWork Fonts.pkg
Japanese.pkg
Java.pkg
Keynote 2.pkg
Korean.pkg
LexmarkPrinterDrivers.pkg
Mail.pkg
MediaFiles.pkg
MigrationAssistant.pkg
Norwegian.pkg
OnyX.pkg
OxfordDictionaries.pkg
Pages.pkg
QuickTime704.pkg
RicohPrinterDrivers.pkg
Safari.pkg
SimplifiedChinese.pkg
Spanish.pkg
Swedish.pkg
TraditionalChinese.pkg
XeroxPrinterDrivers.pkg
ZinioOEMInstall_10611a.pkg


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Avril 2006)

Une dernière fois, une dernière fois, je le jure!!! 

Par exemple, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir un site ordinaire comme ça: 

http://www.thenotoriousbettiepage.com/

Mosus de mosus :hein: . Ça ne semble pas être une question de vitesse de connexion, parce que j'ouvre des gros fichiers sans trop de trouble (5 à 6 megs pour télécharger un journal québécois).

Y'a FlashPlayer, qui ne paraît pas bien installé. :hein:

Y'a t'il un moyen de vérifier son installation?

Bref, après ce dernier essai, je m'avouerais vaincue  

Thanks again!


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2006)

Installe le ShockWave Player et réessaie de visualiser le site sur Betty Page.


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Mai 2006)

"Ouverture de la page annulée", Mac... 

---

J'ÉDite!!!! Pour dire que ça fait 5 fois qu'il essaye d'être installé, et moi, je ne voyais que le bas de la page du site... je reviens


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> "Ouverture de la page annulée", Mac...





Essaie d'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, ou copie le lien et colle-le dans un nouvel onglet ou une nouvelle fenêtre.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Y'a FlashPlayer, qui ne paraît pas bien installé. :hein:
> 
> Y'a t'il un moyen de vérifier son installation?


oui 
et comme déjà indiqué ailleurs dans les sujets flashplayer
il te suffit d'aller sur cette page 
et elle t'indique quelle version tu as
http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/

normalement il te dira 8024

( je viens d'installer ca sur ma bécane de secours , t'es pas la seule en galère.., c'est mon tour, souci hardware , probable ethernet mort  )
tiens si un manitou a des idées avant que je contacte Applecare c'est là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=137598


----------

